# If you dont read anything else READ THIS!



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well today as I returned from work and check my mailbox... I noticed a letter addressed to me from "Leisure Time Savings". Usually I just shread anything that strikes me as "Junk-mail" without even opening it, but just out of curiosity I opened this one....And boy I'm glad I did.....

Turns out this company has my name, address, and *BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER!!!*

Disclosed was a letter that read:
" Welcome to your 30-day RISK FREE trail period of Leisure Time Savings Club.

This membership kit is yours to use free for 30 dyas. The shipping and handling and discounted membership fee of $3.95 *HAS BEEN CHARGED *and will be listed on your credit card statement as "Savings Club" followed by our 800 number.

If, at the end of the trial period, you are completely thrilled with what you see, do nothing. You will *AUTOMATICALLY* be enrolled as a new member at $29.85 per month. You may cancel at anytime by calling the number below. Your savings guaranteed.

Enjoy your benifits for only $29.85 per month, billed to *YOUR CREDIT CARD*, to enjoy hassle free shipping and huge savings. The first charge of $29.85 will be charged in 30 days."

Keep in mind I have *NO* clue that this company exists!

I thought it may have been b/s, so I called my bank and sure as $#!T there was a draft from "savings club".....ohhh boy....HOT isn't the word...

I blew the number up all afternoon and all I ever got (at 1-3pm CST) was an automated recording saying "Our offices are currently closed...please call back later".

Luckily they enclosed a email addy, so needless to say, I send them a pretty good email letting them know that I was dis-satisfied with my unknowing enrollment. I also told them if I didn't recieve a reply letting me know that my membership had been canceled and my personal information discarded of in the proper manner or if there were any more charges to my credit card....They would be hearing from my attorney shortly.

I also threw in the subject that solicitation in Mississippi is punishable by law without a Mississippi Solicitation number, and requested it as well. 

I addressed them in a professional manner with no "threats", so maybe I'll hear back from them shortly. I made the e-mail firm, but not butt-holeish..

TALK ABOUT HOT! If I dont soon recieve a reply that my account has been closed and personal information discarded then I'll be at my family attorneys office SOON! I'll pay dearly to get these guys if they continue to charge me for b/s services...

...In conclusion....

If you recieve something in the mail from "Leisure Time Savings Club"...it DEFINATELY needs to be checked into!

I'll keep you all posted on how this turns out!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's crazy...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/leisure-time.aspx


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

man thats messed up. i hope you get it straightened out. i hate people like that.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks 4 the heads up


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I tell ya what! Id have that account shutdown and start a new one pronto and tell your bank why! This way you don't accrue any more damage. And forget about the $4 it's is nothing compared to what they can do to ya.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

shutting an account down might work but I have heard that all anyone with your acct # has to do is make a deposit and reopen the acct. Then not only are you liable for the chrages or drafts they bill against your acct ,you get charged over draft fees be cause there really is not any money in the acct.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow!! I'm definately going to be watching my mail. I keep a close check on my account online, a few weeks ago a teller made a mistake, and cashed someone elses $400 check on my account (there's was 1 number different than mine) luckily I cought it before too much damage was done.. It had already started wiping out my savings account, by transfering the money into checking that I was spending.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well you got me thinking went to my credit card account and I have two items on there that I have been paying all of last year to and I dont know what they are it only one dollar on one and 11 dollars on the other just sent an email to the credit card company we shall see


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

....well stopped by the bank today after work....

I closed out my debit card and applied for a new one while explaining to the teller what the deal was...

I also asked her to look for any suspicious transactions....

come to find out....theres more....

6bucks to a magazine company I've never heard of....a couple of transactions for 3.95 to this "Leisure Time" company...

Looks like I've been HAD :nutkick:....

I'm currently monitoring my account transactions via Internet, and if there are any more transactions I'll close my account ASAP. The only people that have my account number (that I know of) is Lowe's and my insurance agency, so I'm hoping that de-activating my debit cards will do the trick.

....again....I'll keep ya posted.....If there are many more transactions and you guys dont hear from me for a while.....

...you'll read about it in the paper :beerchug: :AR15firing:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

consider contacting your attorney general's office. i'd file a report with them about some bs like that. i've found the one here in arkansas actually gets **** done sometimes


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah if its going threw your debit card closing it and getting a new one will do the trick, but if they have you ACC # you'll need to close that too.


----------

